# Whats so "great" about your schools



## Jack_the_White (Oct 25, 2008)

Basicly tell one really great thing about your school and brag about it.  

For me, the only good thing (saying that everything else sucks lol) is our choir.  We ARE the best High School Choir in all of Ohio and probably one of the best in the country.  We've been all over the country and all over Europe.  Just listen the the first song on this list of our symphonic choir (this isn't all of there songs lol).   I will worship (on my sig) anyone who can show me a better High School choir in America (I may not if its a privite school or a school in Europe).


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 25, 2008)

My school:

1) Biggest Welsh school there is.
2) First Welsh high school to open.
3) Better than our rivals *shakes fist*
4) The guy who played Mister Fantastic in the fantastic four film went there.
EDIT:
5) I go there :)
6) Gethin whatshisface the Blue Peter presenter went there.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 25, 2008)

my school is the only middle school that got rated excellent in the state of ohio (excellent is the highest ranking)


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 25, 2008)

Uuh... if memory serves, we're the British uni with the most international students. Something like 1/4 of the student body is made up of internationals, which is awesome.

And we have my social anthropology lecturer, who is one of the most awesome people on the planet. :D


----------



## Jack_the_White (Oct 25, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Uuh... if memory serves, we're the British uni with the most international students. Something like 1/4 of the student body is made up of internationals, which is awesome.
> 
> And we have my social anthropology lecturer, who is one of the most awesome people on the planet. :D


ive always wanted to be an exchange student in britain, then i'd play british football while wearing american football gear lol


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 25, 2008)

We're loaded with people, but that's not good. :{

Umm
There's an American sign language club here. Um, yay?


----------



## Retsu (Oct 25, 2008)

Lotsa GLBT awesomeness. :D There are, like, four GSAs.


----------



## Abwayax (Oct 25, 2008)

This is the best thing that my school has, unfortunately

For those that do not click on links it is the 3rd annual "Nerd Fest", a Halo 3 and SSB Brawl (among others, I think Madden 09 and Call of Duty 4 are also being played there this year) tournament held every year. I know the guys who started the whole thing, but since they're all graduating this year I'm not quite sure it will even happen next year


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

It's the biggest elementary school in the district.

For some reason, saying that makes me feel like a little kid D:


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 25, 2008)

Our school is next to the boy's school that Heath Ledger went to. :)


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm the only student.


----------



## o_O (Oct 25, 2008)

Will Ferrell went to it. And we have a whole bunch of nerds that annually win nerdy competitions. I can sadly say that I'm one of those nerds.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Boris Johnson went to my school.
Wait that's not brag-worthy at all uggh

We've been visited by a couple of Presidents and Prime Ministers, the most recent one being the Estonian President Toomas Hendrik Ilves. There was also someone who came once, a very important Russian person. Not sure whether it was Putin or not but if it was I'd like to go back in to time to kick my younger self for not paying attention to his arrival.
We have a 98% success rate at the Baccaleaureat.
We have a pretty cool Summer festival.
We have a rad musical and cabaret presentation every year.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 25, 2008)

Let's see.

Best high school in the country, no contest (well, _some_ try to contest it. Pfft.).
One of the best IB schools in Europe (as I recall, a few years ago, out of the seven people who got max points on the IB diploma, two of them were from our school).

and I don't particularly care about sport, although we're swimming in trophies and medals. oh! the European champion and Olympic silver-medalist in the women's 200m freestyle went to our school does this count.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 25, 2008)

absolutely nothing at all aside from the fact that I go there  :(


----------



## @lex (Oct 25, 2008)

I hear at least my programme is Sweden's best Performing Arts Programme, but I can't say I have much to compare us with :P

And the food is nice. Except for the potatoes, I'm afraid :<


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2008)

Only thing is that all the teachers are nice. .l__l.


----------



## Kronakitty (Oct 25, 2008)

We rank as one of the top schools in the nation, apparently. x3 Err... we have really good sport teams that tend to win championships a lot. We also have extremely high grades.

Oh, and we're the Wildcats, for you High School Musical fans. :/


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 25, 2008)

Just today, a girl from my school won the cross country stare championship in first place, and another won third.

Also, my biology teacher dated Johny Depp in high school.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty much the only good thing about my school is that our choir is the best in the district <3


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 25, 2008)

I think the best thing about my college is that it has a 99% pass rate with A-levels? 

idk it's pretty normal, really.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know.

The only famous people who went in my school are David Davies, Tanni Grey-Thompson and Mark Isherwood, Jamie Ringer and Tim Naylor.

Apart from that, our school has the highest building in the area, and has the greatest teachers in the world. Especially Donald "Trump" Clarey, my Business Studies teacher.


----------



## CNiall (Oct 25, 2008)

we're supposed to be the best school in the city with an entrance exam designed to weed out idiots but we're still infested with them and the pace of the lessons is slow enough to gradually drive me insane

:(


----------



## Alexi (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, it's named after Herbert Hoover...oh wait.

My great-uncle was principal there, long before I went there. Um...And our school colours are green and white. Yay green~

My other school is awesome though. World famous, best teachers evar and it's built out of bricks made of pure coolness.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 25, 2008)

Uh, our walls are still pretty white...

Yeah my school sucks with everything unless it's something I don't care about. :B


----------



## Renteura (Oct 25, 2008)

Our mascot is a _teddy bear_.

...


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 25, 2008)

It's completely and utterly unremarkable.

And it has some of the worst school buses in the world, one of which I travel on.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Oct 25, 2008)

Twilight Dragon said:


> Pretty much the only good thing about my school is that our choir is the best in the district <3


*ahem*mine is still better LOL!!!!!

oh and i found out a few good things actually, our softball team won at states in 2003(now we seem to suck even more wen i say that lol)but it is some what brag worthy


----------



## Jolty (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine has me
best reason ever

I actually can't think of anyth- OH the books in one of the history rooms are from 1975 and people over the ages have wrote epic messages in them. One was "GODDAMNIT THATCHER"

yes that is pretty much the best thing


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 26, 2008)

-I go there.
- Is the only Performing Arts school in our county.


----------



## Vyraura (Oct 26, 2008)

It's the most racially segregated school in north america

well not really but pretty fucking close, recently we've got some more minorities so we don't get that title.


----------



## Flora (Oct 26, 2008)

~ We have a great chorale. (Competing musical group for those who don't know)
~ All girls. (Very good in my situation. ^^)
~ Random dance parties. [/thread]


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 26, 2008)

~Our band is known as the best in Weld County, which is fucking insane considering we live in a small town that's half an hour away from the nearest city shown on the weather part of the news. Our choir and band (I'm the only female trumpet player) won two awards at Six Flags, so our instructor went on the Tower of Doom (which she hates) for us. Most of the kids insisted she go twice, but she only did it once D: Anyway, the band I play in won by playing "Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith." Played the opening part, Anakin's Betrayal, and Anakin vs. Obi Wan, whoo :D
~We're known to have the highest CSAP (yearly exam) scores in the whole state of Colorado. If we either 1)Go up a level in one subject (reading, writing, or math) 2)Gain 75points in a subject or 3) Be Advanced (highest level) last year and stay Advanced, we get a trip to Six Flags. I think this year over 200 people went, and sixth graders don't even get to go. Atleast 60% of them were in my year, including me :D
~Our football/volleyball teams win atleast 80% of all the games they participate in, and the boys playing football for us are skinny like me.
~Our teachers are insanely fun. Last year (6th grade) teachers for me...:
-One of the first things we learned about in biology was a plant's sexual life. We got to dissect flowers and the teacher made us play close attention to their sexual parts (ours was female-only, waah ;-;)
-Our math teacher set up an actual society: we got jobs (I was librarian, insanely easy; had to get spare books out of the cabinet where they were kept when someone forgot theirs, checked them in and out), got monthly salaries, and had to pay a monthly mortgage on our desks. If we couldn't pay, then we had to sit on the floor (my arch-nemesis had to sit on the floor the whole year because he didn't do his job, which was custodian >:3). If we got enough money, we could buy our desks (3 x the mortgage) and never have to pay for it again, and we could buy other peoples' desks too (3 x their mortgage) and get their mortgage every month (if they could eventually get 3 x their own mortgage, they could buy their desks back to themselves). We also had monthly auctions with our leftover money, and kids were always bringing in neat stuff like color-changing pencils, candy, and I even brought a book that I accidentally bought two of (Moonrise from Warriors). Got $100 for it and managed to buy my own desk with that.
Unfortunately, it wasn't real money ;-;
-We got to read Macbeth in language arts. It was fun drawing pictures of the witches and eventually coming to parts that were mature, including the part with 'whore' in it :3 (unfortunately, we had to skip the part where the porter ranted on and on while he was drunk about sex D:<)
-Our FACS teacher did (and still does) just let us spend a few days watching things like Finding Nemo and drinking hot chocolate that we make ourselves (she says Finding Nemo teaches us about friendship)
-Most of what we did in TECH was play computer games (my favorites were The Sims and Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 Platinum) after we finished typing (which lasted for about a week)
-In SHOP we got to make cutting boards and drill holes in things, whoo.
This year (7th grade):
-Our World History teacher has some kind of short vase thing that says 'ADVICE' on it. If you take the cork out of the top it has candy inside :D So far I've gotten a Starburst, a Tootsie Roll, and a Jolly Rancher.
~Last year in band we played 3 pieces: Ancient City of Stone, Iriquois Sunrise, and The Tempest (whoo, that piece was creepy)

Can't think of anything else right now :P


----------



## Autumn (Oct 26, 2008)

It's rated among the top 100 high schools in the USA. |D


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 26, 2008)

Our marching band is one of the only two flight 1 marching bands in my part of the state. My show this year is Holst's First Suite: Expressions in E flat, and I have been told that we are probably the first high school band to even attempt it, because it's apparently really hard musically.


----------



## Empoleon (Oct 27, 2008)

Our girl's soccer team went undefeated for at least 3 years and won state 4 years in a row (with the 5-peat possibility this spring). Girls won volleyball, basketball, and soccer state all in one year. Boy's soccer went undefeated for 2 years or so as well. We have an ACT average of 23.2.  We have three Korean exchange students (total school size is 800ish). 

Our mascot pillaged Palestine and killed Muslims in the Middle Ages, so yeah...


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 27, 2008)

We have seven wild geese that return to our school every summer, and they've just had nine goslings! <3

Pretty uncommon in Australia. But then our school is right on the Swan River, so.


----------



## Flora (Oct 27, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ~ Random dance parties. [/thread]


Heck, sometimes we have random dance parties with the guys that participate in our school plays.

Like yesterday. o.o


----------



## Aenrhien (Oct 27, 2008)

My school is great because I can go to school in my PJs if I want, and I don't have to be awake and at the bus stop at 5am.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 27, 2008)

Urm, we're one of the few schools to have a pure Philosophy class. Other courses mean you have to study religion or something similar with it, but we just have to look at Philosophy.

Speaking of which, Philosophy is the best thing here. We have a crazy teacher who is just awesome and we get to study the Matrix and zombies. :3 Oh yes.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 30, 2008)

My school throws the best dance/rave parties in the world

The one tonight was crazy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 30, 2008)

My Uni:
Mountains one way, sea the other
(Apparently) the main building for my school is the second ugliest building in North Wales (after a nuclear power station)
Apparently one of the cheapest places to be a student
You can walk everywhere around the town
Several hundred miles from my family


----------



## Capitain Jay (Oct 30, 2008)

ah fuck I can't believe you've done this



we're one of the high performing schools of the country
our field is about to be redeveloped into housing
the school next door that held the deed to the field (we were pretty much just borrowing it for P.E. and all that) moved and now it's building is going to become a block of flats (a very pretty block of flats; the government isn't allowed to change what the outside looks like)
we have a plaque in our chapel that was blessed by Pope John Paul II
at pretty much every department has a really shit teacher and a really awesome teacher, except for the art department which only has a pretty good teacher and a really awesome teacher who totally lets you draw super mushrooms for your final piece for a section and yeah
it's also a performing arts college
one of the music teachers is partially sighted

my school is boring and bland compared to you guys's schools


----------



## Flora (Oct 30, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> My school throws the best dance/rave parties in the world
> 
> The one tonight was crazy


...You either go to my school, are crazy, or go to my school. :D


----------



## Autumn (Oct 30, 2008)

My school's soccer team is additionally apparently the sixth best high school team in the country.

In the _country._


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Apparently we have the longest running link with a Ugandan school of any other school in the country. Yay.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, we also have the best charity dress up events. We've have Jeans day, Dress-like-a-Pirate Day...and it's only been the first half term =D


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Dress-like-a-Pirate Day


I want to go to your school NOW.


Oh, and we're required to have the biggest, most expensive Law textbook for the shortest course possible. It's 650 pages long and set me back £28.99. I have Law once per week. >_<


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 31, 2008)

...why did you take Law? o.o The only thing I've heard about Law is that if you want a career in the police or justice system, you don't need it!


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> ...why did you take Law? o.o The only thing I've heard about Law is that if you want a career in the police or justice system, you don't need it!


Had to do one other subject, Law sounded interesting, gave me an excuse to play as much Phoenix Wright as I want, and the way we get taught it sounded awesome. Teh teacher is over a WEBCAM, people.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 31, 2008)

We had a dress like a pirate day too once.


Well actually, one house had to dress as pirates, one as Superheroes, and I can't remember what the other two dressed as.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> We had a dress like a pirate day too once.
> 
> 
> Well actually, one house had to dress as pirates, one as Superheroes, and I can't remember what the other two dressed as.


Not ninjas, please not ninjas.

Actually my sixth form has had TWO socials to which I could have gone as a pirate, but I'm a stupid asocial jerk. So.

(Well, actually one social, cos the other one's tonight and I'm doing other stuff. Plus pirates aren't that Halloweeny.)


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not ninjas, please not ninjas.
> 
> Actually my sixth form has had TWO socials to which I could have gone as a pirate, but I'm a stupid asocial jerk. So.
> 
> (Well, actually one social, cos the other one's tonight and I'm doing other stuff. Plus pirates aren't that Halloweeny.)


No, I could see everyone, so there were no ninjas.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> No, I could see everyone, so there were no ninjas.


If they were real ninjas you wouldn't be _*able *_to see them.

Ninjas suck anyway. Unless they're Stan, Kyle, Kenny and Cartman in _Good Times With Weapons_. That episode is kickarse.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> If they were real ninjas you wouldn't be _*able *_to see them.


Exactly



> Ninjas suck anyway.


Actually on second thoughts, there probably were no ninjas because they're so awesome that it would be a health and safety risk.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 31, 2008)

Kronakitty said:


> Oh, and we're the Wildcats, for you High School Musical fans. :/


APPROVAL :D

...can you send me a hoodie or something? X3


----------

